# Red Hand of Doom in Near West Chicago



## Lord_ruben (Jan 13, 2007)

A group running the Red Hand of Doom in Jefferson Park (Central & Foster) is seeking 1-2 more players. We meet about every other Sunday. If interested please contact Lord_ruben@yahoo.com for more information.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 16, 2007)

Lord Ruben, keep an eye out on the upcoming Chicago Gameday XVI at Games Plus in Mount Prospect on Saturday, February 24th.  It's a great place to meet Chicago area gamers.


----------



## thorun09 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Sunday group*

What time does your group meet.  I work midnights Sundays and was thinking an early game would be cool...

Bobbo


----------

